# Norditropin NordiLet 10mg Pen - How many clicks?



## WhiteRhino

Usually use different HGH, but now have the Norditropin Pen Sets (Blue ones 10mg with 1.5ml water) I'm finding it hard to get my head round how many clicks to do for either 2iu or 3iu. Can anyone who uses these let me know. Cheers


----------



## fast eddie 1098

My pal, a first team rugby player and seasoned Norditropin user, says the following.

Any more than 0.8 of an iu per day is pointless for a person of my weight 86kg as it is just wasted. The Norditropin attaches itself to the liver and stimulates the production of eight hormones connected with the bodies growth.

This dose should be split into two seperate injections as the half life of Norditropin is short. He has been using various hgh for years and says that,although it sounds like a low dose in comparison to other opinions, this stuff is in a completely different league.

I have just taken delivery of two 15mg 1.5 ml cartridges but cannot find where to get a Nordipen for love nor money, can you help me re this matter?

I heard that I can mix it with bacteriostic water or reverse osmotic water to assist with preparing such a low dose without a Pen.

I have previously been using jintropin from China and have been told to expect significantly better results from the much lower doseage.

It would be great if you could let me know where to get a Pen as this stuff is too expensive to risk losing any in inaccurate dosing.

Finally, my training partner, previous Mr England winner also says that higher dosages are pointless and promote carpal tunnel syndrome in the wrists leaving no alternative that surgery to correct.


----------



## 3752

0.8 of an iu you are having alaugh....he is correct that it is converted in the liver to other hormones/peptides IGF-1 being one of them...if you are injecting above 5iu a day then yes splitting would make sense anything below there is no point.....GH actually remains in the system in varoiuse ways for hours.....

can i ask what medical studies your "Mate" has seen to quote the number of .8iu for you please as i am interested on how he has got to this number.....

your training pertner i suppose is the guy who has won the titles you mentioned in the other thread is correct that one of the sides is CTS this is caused by using to much GH to soon so you need to build up to the dose, CTS can and are normally reversed by discontinuing the GH or lowering the dose surgery is certyainly not the only option.....plus we are all different i know guys who cannot take 4iu's a day due to CTS i do not suffer from this unless i go above 10iu's but then i have been using it for 7yrs.....

i am a little confused that you have these 2 guys who are telling you dose and what is wasted but cannot help you with what to mix it with......

Norditropin is Pharm GH so the purity should be better than chinese pharma GH which Jintropin is(although they have not shipped for a few yrs so if you have used it recently then their is a good chance it is fake or labelled blue tops) the results will not be significantly better as at the end of the day GH is GH........


----------



## johnpy

Pscarbs if i want to get my body fat to single digits for how long and how many iu's of norditropin would you recommend me to use and if stacked with T3 25 or 50 a day. I've read so far for fat loss it is recommended low iu's 2 maybe and at what hour with i use it. I'd appreciate it hugely. Thank you!!!!


----------

